# Full contact Armoured Mediaeval Combat



## Brian G Turner (Sep 23, 2013)

After reading a Joe Abercrombie post about his visit to Russia, and watching the World Mediaeval Fighting Championship, I ended up on this page of videos.

Some eye-opening stuff, not least seeing the complete lack of rules - so long as someone is standing, they are a target.

This video from a US group is well produced and really shows it off:
12-Forward_ACL-Sizzile-Video - YouTube

Somehow looks more realistic than anything I can think of from film. 

Warning: strong language!


----------



## thaddeus6th (Sep 23, 2013)

Watched the latter link. 

I reckon if jousting were televised it'd be pretty popular. I'd prefer it three day eventing, to be honest.


----------



## mosaix (Sep 23, 2013)

I said:


> This video from a US group is well produced and really shows it off:
> 12-Forward_ACL-Sizzile-Video - YouTube



I'd be interested to know how the weight of their armour compares to that used in medieval times - they seem to be moving a lot faster that I ever imagined. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 23, 2013)

mosaix said:


> I'd be interested to know how the weight of their armour compares to that used in medieval times - they seem to be moving a lot faster that I ever imagined. Awesome stuff.



I remember seeing a demonstrate at the Royal Armouries in Leeds, of two men in full plate. They explained the weight was distributed so you didn't notice it so much in ordinary use - one of them even did a few forward rolls to show how encumbering it could be.

The problem, really, comes from sustained aerobic exercise. Standing about and whacking people with heavy, metal weapons can get tiring after a while - especially if you're having to run to different opponents, plus keep alert all around you - and not able to keep stopping for a breather.

In a couple of the Russian videos, you can see knights in the free-for-all tournament getting tired and holding each other, like boxers do.


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 23, 2013)

I can testify to that. Many many years ago I did a very little bit of similar fighting. I stress _very_ little. This was Viking renactment stuff so no full armour. I was pretty fit back then, but ten mintues of fighting with a broadsword and you were ready to throw up. exhausting doesn't begin to describe it.


----------



## jastius (Sep 26, 2013)

thaddeus6th said:


> Watched the latter link.
> 
> I reckon if jousting were televised it'd be pretty popular. I'd prefer it three day eventing, to be honest.


 
 last year they had a reality television show on the history network about jousting school and jousting.  it was called, (no surprises) 'full metal jousting'.  here is a link to the episodes. except for when the professionals fight a lot of it is kind of funny...

youtube episodes fullmetal jousting - Bing Videos


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (Sep 26, 2013)

That's some impressive levels of violence they've got going on there!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 8, 2015)

Clifford Beal posted an interesting piece on his chrons blog about taking part in a SCA tournament for research purposes. 
https://www.sffchronicles.com/xfa-blog-entry/2602/


----------



## hardsciencefanagain (Aug 9, 2015)

Link doesn't work,I "need permssion from the owner"


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Aug 9, 2015)

Brian Turner said:


> I remember seeing a demonstrate at the Royal Armouries in Leeds, of two men in full plate. They explained the weight was distributed so you didn't notice it so much in ordinary use - one of them even did a few forward rolls to show how encumbering it could be.



I've seen fighters in plate armor dance a galliard.  Turned out it wasn't such a good idea because it's a good way to strain your back.  Nevertheless, quite do-able.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Aug 9, 2015)

hardsciencefanagain said:


> need permssion from the owner


Were you logged in?
Worked fine for me. Lovely report and photos.


----------



## Stewart Hotston (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm a HEMA guy and have a few friends in the full on armoured combat scene. We agree that the main difference is that the armoured guys aren't allowed to thrust with their weapons and that we focus on the more 'artificial' side of combat aka duelling. For many of the weapons they use that was the primary form of attack for weapons such as side swords, rapiers, long swords or the like. It doesn't take away from the physical commitment to it but when we duel we find that they lack the technique to make those killing blows (and avoid them).

It is awesome to see people doing energetic stuff in full plate armour - or even chain and 'lighter' armour that would have been more commonly used by ordinary folks.


----------



## Nick B (Oct 6, 2016)

There is plenty to watch, for those interested, just search medieval MMA on youtube. 
Its the closest you will see to real medieval fighting, mostly due to the extremely low amount of rules. As Stewart pointed out, all that is missing is thrust attacks really, for obvious reasons.


----------

